# So... Xbox One, or PS4? your next-gen choice



## Costello (May 22, 2013)

We now know what to expect of the next generation of consoles:
- the Xbox One: an all in one multimedia center, just announced
- the PS4: a powerful & compact PC for your living room
- the Wii U: the Wii and the letter U together

so what's it going to be? and why?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 22, 2013)

I had tough time choosing between the PS4 and the PC, however, I've always been more of a console gamer so the PS4 won out.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

The Xbox One just looks like a really crappy PC. Might aswell just buy a PC and be better off. PS4 and WiiU are the better options right now. Although, we aren't fully aware of how the PS4 will work so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Costello (May 22, 2013)

I really don't want to miss some of the console exclusives.

But this time around I will probably be getting a PS4.
NONE of the new Xbox features interest me in the least, and the fee for used games? fuck you MS, you're not getting a $ from me this gen.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

i'd buy ps4. becuz i dont want a 24 hour online check like xbox one.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2013)

I already own the Wii U.
But between the PS4 and Xbox ONE, I am leaning more towards PS4.
But if the PS4 doesn't interest me, then I just buying a better PC.

It's too early for me to call right now.


----------



## jonthedit (May 22, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> i'd buy ps4. becuz i dont want a 24 hour online check like xbox one.


None of them have a 24-hour check...


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 22, 2013)

Already got a PC so PS4


----------



## weavile001 (May 22, 2013)

well....
i´m going with the WII U for RHYTHM HEAVEN!!!!,
I´M going with the PS4 for games like knack,gran turismo, uncharted and others
and I´m going with the PC for Multiplatforms like FIFA and COD.

Honestly, the new XBOX didnt felt so `` great´´ like some people were expecting, but i´m lookin´forward to play it with my friends that are going to buy it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

PS4 because I already have a Wii U and PC. Microsoft and sod off for all I care.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 22, 2013)

PS4 & WIIU for Nintendo 1st party games


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2013)

I've already bought a Wii U. I'll be getting a PS4, because it has piqued my interest. Xbox One gets no love.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> None of them have a 24-hour check...


http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-does-require-internet-connection-cant-play-o-509164109


----------



## heartgold (May 22, 2013)

Probs Wii U if Nintendo can get their act together and show me their gamessss.

PS4, 50% powerful than Xbox one 1.8 gflops >> 1.2gflops, high speed memory Gddr5 8GB RAM, then shitty DDR3 for Xone. Not even saying always online, block used games and bullshit kinnect required.

If not PS4, I will build a monster PC in a few years.


----------



## AaronZ (May 22, 2013)

PS4 and Wii U like this gen lol


----------



## Shoat (May 22, 2013)

This gen will be PC only until the Wiiu drops to ~150-200€ price in a few years - which is when I'll get one for local coop (smash bros, party games, kart and such).

The other two consoles have nothing to offer.
They cost as much as a PC but have less power, way smaller pools of available games, usage restrictions all around, bullshit gimmicks like voice commands, all that social bullshit they're rubbing into my face (really, a "share" button?) and nothing interesting in terms of games lineup.
I never had a positive opinion of the Xbox (mostly games lineup) and since Square stopped making good games halfway through the PS2 era and most of the good Atlus titles were switched to the NDS the Playstation doesn't have any good games anymore as well.

The only thing consoles in general have to offer nowadays that I care about is proper local multiplayer capabilities and the games fitting for that (Don't understand why anyone would see them as "core" gaming systems anymore, hell, handheld systems have more "core" games than the consoles do), and PS/Xbox have sucked balls in that department for the last two generations and I doubt it'll get better.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

Shoat said:


> This gen will be PC only until the Wiiu drops to ~150-200€ price in a few years - which is when I'll get one for local coop (smash bros, party games, kart and such).
> 
> The other two consoles have nothing to offer.
> They cost as much as a PC but have less power, way smaller pools of available games, usage restrictions all around, bullshit gimmicks like voice commands, all that social bullshit they're rubbing into my face (really, a "share" button?) and nothing interesting in terms of games lineup.
> ...


 
Give us the scoop on how much they cost because it's news to us all here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

I have a WiiU and will be getting a PS4, but not right away. Definitely wait a few years.

Everything Microsoft said and did today just completely swayed me away. But even their practices with Xbox 360 convinced me not to buy from them again.

I'd like to be able to take my console up to the cabin where there is NO internet at all in the area, and watch movies or play games. Hell, Microsoft was touting (though I'm pretty sure Sony said the same thing first) that the console is by gamers, for gamers. Why the fuck should I have to go online once every 24 hours if I'm playing a single player game? There's no reason for it. You're not downloading data or anything. On GTTV, the guy who made the controller was even doing a bit of bashing at the PS4 and WiiU saying "Gamers dont want to look at a second screen, it's too hard. Gamers also don't want a little touch pad either". To be honest, Microsoft totally fucked up this time around. The console itself (though I'd assume it's likely to change) even looks like my old VCR.

My prediction is, they'll sell a couple million, then people will realize how dumb the thing is.


Costello said:


> I really don't want to miss some of the console exclusives.
> 
> But this time around I will probably be getting a PS4.
> NONE of the new Xbox features interest me in the least, and the fee for used games? fuck you MS, you're not getting a $ from me this gen.


 
There's rumor going around that the fee for the used game isn't a measly 5 bucks either.

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-may-have-mandatory-game-installs

So as I'm reading that, I'm thinking "wait, I go to EB Games, buy a used game for say 20 bucks, then I have to dish out another 40 to play the thing?"


----------



## Ergo (May 22, 2013)

After seeing what MS and Sony have to offer, game-wise, I'm leaning towards just upgrading my PC and keeping on w/ the U.


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2013)

Im going to bitch and whine about both whilst playing monster hunter on my 3DS untill someone who's opinion i actually respect tells me to shut up in a convincing way.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 22, 2013)

Have the cost of the consoles been revealed, that maybe a deciding factor for some people.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

Wii U for all the Ninty 1st party and a PS4/PC for everything else. Its like last gen. a Wii and a ps3 makes sense. A Wii and a 360 kinda makes sense. A 360 and a ps3 is just redundant.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

Well I'm leaning towards a decent pc. A family member works in the pc field. Basically a cpu, disc drive, and gpu are the only things I'll need to pay for. At a nice discount to boot. Only thing is a turn off for me is racing, fighting and some others I'm not good with a keyboard to play.


----------



## Densetsu (May 22, 2013)

I own a Wii U.  I played _ZombiU_ and I liked it.  Haven't really gone back to the Wii U because my PS3 backlog is so huge.  

I already know that I'm getting a PS4 and I will most likely skip Xbox this upcoming console generation.  

It has nothing to do with what tech I think is better between the two consoles--it's just that I'm already so invested in the PlayStation.  I have PS Plus until 2017 (with hundreds of digital downloads tied to my account, several games I've "platinumed," all of my real-life friends are on PSN, etc.  As for games, there just aren't enough exclusives on Xbox to win me over.  I'm sure I'll miss out on some excellent titles, but Sony will have some equally great exclusives.  At any rate, it just wouldn't make sense _*for me*_ to switch over to Xbox.


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

I already own a PC I'm a low cash Nintendo fanboy so I'll eventually get a Wii U with hopes to have my PC make up for a lack of the other two.


It's all about the controller at least it's something different.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Well I'm leaning towards a decent pc. A family member works in the pc field. Basically a cpu, disc drive, and gpu are the only things I'll need to pay for. At a nice discount to boot. Only thing is a turn off for me is racing, fighting and some others I'm not good with a keyboard to play.


True, but the endless gamepad and wheel support more than makes up for it, and Joy2Key brings gamepads to games that lack the functionality.


----------



## Arm73 (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably upgrade my PC in the not so distant future and definitely will pick up and xbox one controller to go with it !
Especially if it will be recognized as a standard xbox 360 controller by older games.
That''s it, I've got no patient to silly wave my hands in the air or speak loudly at night when according to them, " it's just as fast as pressing a button on your TV remote ".
So why don't we keep on using the bloody TV remote for a change ?
And use your phone to navigate ? What if I don't have a phone ? What if I have a smart phone and I can look online all the info that I need ON the phone,without gimmicky shrinking or enlarging the screen ?
And what do I do with the phone when I need to wave my hands, do I drop it? Put it in my pocket  ?
Not practical if you ask me.
Hey, but we all knew they were going to show kinect down our trouts .

I think Nintendo got got it right with the gamepad controlling the TV, at least you have a large touch screen to interact with, comfortably from your couch, and it's always there with you and it comes with the system.
An actually improved TV remote.
Therefore, when more exclusives  titles will become available, I'll pick a Wii U as well.


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

I liked what I saw today... I'm 75% sure that I will go with xbox one this year... Wii U maybe I get it only after Mario Kart (just like I did with wii), but I'm not excited with it... About PS4, sony is doing a bad communication until now, I see no reason to get it yet (but as I said, I think it is bad communication from sony, and probabily not a bad hardware).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 22, 2013)

Neither. I'm happy with my Wii U, thank you very much. I have a HTPC for my living room so I don't need the PS4 or XBox One.


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 22, 2013)

I already have a great gaming PC (3770K + HD7850), even though I rarely game on it (doing x264 encoding most of the time).

Right now I'm catching on games I have yet to play on old console (Wii + PS2). As for plan to get new consoles, priority is PS VIta, PS4, and maybe Wii U.


----------



## Costello (May 22, 2013)

also I just realized... with that whole used game fee bullshit, you can't borrow games from friends and install them on your own console 
that's so retarded... 
and (from Kotaku's article posted above) the console has to be online at least once in 24 hours, that's not even a possibility for me due to my location


----------



## Nah3DS (May 22, 2013)

Like usual...
PC and eventually a Wii U

the best from both worlds


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

Hmm, despite what I personally voted, this is not the results I expected.

I guess a little xBoxOneDoomed is in order here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> also I just realized... with that whole used game fee bullshit, you can't borrow games from friends and install them on your own console
> that's so retarded...
> and (from Kotaku's article posted above) the console has to be online at least once in 24 hours, that's not even a possibility for me due to my location


It has to be online once a day if playing single player games. The rest of the stuff is different so watching blu-rays or something requires different set up. And you can borrow games from a friend, except you'd have to pay the fee, or log in with their account.

As for used games, they're working on a way for users to trade games online. And the Xbox Hard Drive isn't user-serviceable. So no replacing or upgrading. Instead you'd have to buy an external HDD.

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/05/22/xbox-one-hard-drive-cant-be-replaced-by-users

Iono, to be honest, things just aren't looking all that good for the One (Jesus that sounds dumb saying, and people complain about "WiiU). There's still time to change it all, but I doubt they will.



Maxternal said:


> Hmm, despite what I personally voted, this is not the results I expected.
> 
> I guess a little xBoxOneDoomed is in order here.


 
You mean XboxDone


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You mean XboxDone



You are starting to sound like the Wii u doomsayers. 


Considering that I already got a Wii u, ps4 is the next best thing.


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> XboxDone


Catchy
now with Nintendoomed seeming not to apply anymore, why doesn't PS4 have the same thing?

... how about PS4gotten  ?


----------



## The Milkman (May 22, 2013)

MAYBE PS4, only if my rig gets outdated later in the gen 
(since its a laptop its going to be a pain in the ass, if not completely impossible to upgrade.)


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2013)

I already have the Wii u and I'll probably pick up a PS4 on launch day. As far as the Xbox One... maybe I'll get one but only after its been out a few years and has a decent library of platinum hits or what ever MS calls their top selling games these days.


----------



## Speedster (May 22, 2013)

I already have a Wii U and a decent PC, and I'll probably get a PS4 sometime next year, and eventually a One (like, late in this gen like I did with the 360).


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

none
ps4: i don't want anything to do with sony and their despicable business practice.
one: it's a fucking media pc!

so for me it's wiiu for ninty exclusives
and
pc for everything else (which will be 95% of the games on the others )


----------



## Carnivean (May 22, 2013)

I will not invest in the new xbox simply because of the online activation bullshit, buying a console microsoft can arbitrarily shut down at any time is not something I will buy into. The PS4 I might get if it has anything interesting for me but I own a grand total of four PS3 games so that doesn't seem likely. Wii U and PC seems to be the way I'll be staying.


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2013)

PS4 and Wii U for me this gen. I still think Nintendo can pull something off if they try hard enough. Microsoft is doing everything in their power to push me away.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 22, 2013)

I'm making my decision from current gen system's on which next gen system I shall get. I most enjoyed the Wii\Ps3 this gen so I'll get WiiU and Ps4. case closed!! It would be a coin toss on which system I'd pick between the WiiU or Ps4. I just can't decide (btw already own a WiiU) voted Ps4 though


----------



## jefffisher (May 22, 2013)

i already have a wii u, i am definitely not getting a ps4 and probably not getting an xboxone, though something huge in the future could change my mind.


----------



## duffmmann (May 22, 2013)

I can't pick just one.  I can tell you what I wont be picking: the Xbox One.  I will however pick up a Wii U at some point this summer, and then at some point next year plan to pick up a PS4.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

The One has 10% the votes of the other two consoles here; man people already *really* hate this thing (myself included).


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

If I had money, I would buy a Wii U because it has Backwards Compatibility with the Wii (and I don't have a Wii). But since video games are an expensive hobby I'm just gonna stick with my 3DS for now


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

Let's see...

For me, I'm leaning towards the PS4 right now, but for the rest of the world (outside of GBAtemp/IGN/Gamespot/basically serious gamer demographics), it's the Xbox One. The WiiU and PS4 never trended on Twitter when they were first announced, but the Xbox One is.

So I'm not worried about Microsoft financially, but since the overall experience I'm looking for in games these days is a social/multiplayer one, I'm thinking maybe the Xbox One will be my choice in the end. We'll see.


----------



## jax604 (May 22, 2013)

Since i already own a Wii U, im leaning toward the PS4 solely because i don't like how microsoft made it so we need to install the games into xbox one to play it, plus selling and trading them will be such a hassle.


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2013)

I still go for the Xbox.
Despite me hating the console.

I probably won't even use 90% of the features it has but that's okay.


----------



## Shoat (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Give us the scoop on how much they cost because it's news to us all here.


 
By using simple observation you could easily get an estimate of the prices yourself. I wonder how anyone can even be surprised at console price announcements.

All you need to do is look how much the last few generations cost at launch and you'll know the new ones will cost at the very least that much at their launch, probably noticeably more.

360 was 250€ at launch
PS3 was 500€ at launch


Considering how they're flaunting their high end hardware, it's safe to assume the box will be up there closer to the Playstation's price.
Then you'll also need to consider that they wasted A LOT of money on developing useless features (social features, voice commands, that illumiroom, probably more 3D integration and yet more motion controls) and, thus, have to make up for that by raising the price even further (Everybody loves paying for useless things they'll never need).


Anyway, the point I was making in terms of price in my first post was that no matter how you turn this, 300-400€ (and these next gen consoles will guaranteed cost more than that) already gets you a decent PC that can play current games on high graphics for 2-3 years and on medium for 5-6 more years as well as access all retro games with unrestricted backwards compability and an enormous indie games market, as well as across the board more freedom in how to use it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Let's see...
> 
> For me, I'm leaning towards the PS4 right now, but for the rest of the world (outside of GBAtemp/IGN/Gamespot/basically serious gamer demographics), it's the Xbox One. The WiiU and PS4 never trended on Twitter when they were first announced, but the Xbox One is.
> 
> So I'm not worried about Microsoft financially, but since the overall experience I'm looking for in games these days is a social/multiplayer one, I'm thinking maybe the Xbox One will be my choice in the end. We'll see.


 
They trended on twitter. And one of the biggest reasons Xbox One (which is the dumbest fucking name ever, I'd even close to Games.Com) is because of the hate it's getting, the confusion it's caused, and the qualms people have with it and it's features.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

looks like the wiiu is off the hook now at least for a while


----------



## Nah3DS (May 22, 2013)

now that I think of...
if there ever is a renaissance of the RPG genre (like the good old days of the SNES), I guess I will get a PS4
that's why I never bothered with the PS3... not enough RPGs like the ps1 and ps2 era


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> also I just realized... with that whole used game fee bullshit, you can't borrow games from friends and install them on your own console
> that's so retarded...
> and (from Kotaku's article posted above) the console has to be online at least once in 24 hours, that's not even a possibility for me due to my location


 
But it's Microsoft! They always cater to their fans and know how to deal with every potential customer in every potential scenario! Everyone in the world has a stable OC3072 fiber optic connection,  it's 2013!



Spoiler



I feel your pain, my internet sucks where I live, I'm getting a PS4!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

Guys, guys... you only have to be online once every 24 hours for Single Player games. Tether with your phones, GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE!


----------



## Maxternal (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guys, guys... you only have to be online once every 24 hours for Single Player games. Tether with your phones, GET WITH THE TIMES PEOPLE!


Yet another reason not to get One. It'll automatically pair with my phone via Bluetooth and eat up my prepay minutes with Internet fees. NOOOO.


----------



## gamewitch (May 22, 2013)

PC I have not owned a console other than my 3ds for nearly 5 years, switched to PC to try it out and never went back.


----------



## duffmmann (May 22, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Let's see...
> 
> For me, I'm leaning towards the PS4 right now, but for the rest of the world (outside of GBAtemp/IGN/Gamespot/basically serious gamer demographics), it's the Xbox One. *The WiiU and PS4 never trended on Twitter when they were first announced, but the Xbox One is.*
> 
> So I'm not worried about Microsoft financially, but since the overall experience I'm looking for in games these days is a social/multiplayer one, I'm thinking maybe the Xbox One will be my choice in the end. We'll see.


 
Trending on Twitter isn't automatically a good thing.  People could have just as easily been hashtagging the xbox One for how bad they think it is.

Anyways, looking at the question of whats the selling point?  It seems to me, Microsoft want me sold on the fact that its an all in one entertainment box.  Which is fine, but some of the stuff they are trying to get us excited about... I dunno.  I think voice activation to control the television is not exciting or very practical, and in fact less intuitive than the Wii U gamepad being used as an interactive remote that can play instant replays and what not, and allow you to browse netflix and the like without mucking up your tv screen.

In terms of a good multiplayer experience, I think this next gen you'll be able to find that across all platforms (sure it may come easier on one console over the others), but thats not gonna change the fact that you will more or less be able to have the same online multiplayer experience on all platforms.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

I think I'm a blossoming sadist, and I'm really torn. On the one hand, the Wii U will deprive of games; on the other hand, the Xbox One will constantly check in to see if I'm a naughty boy.

How's a man supposed to choose? It ain't right.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

I'll be rolling with Xbox This Gen. 
I have a wii u and... 
Well I don't consider it next gen atm. 
I assume it will Continue to collect dust while I enjoy what xboxone had to offer. 
I'm pretty excited about the 8 new franchises, the abilities of the new Kinect, and the new focus on social integration.


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They trended on twitter. And one of the biggest reasons Xbox One (which is the dumbest fucking name ever, I'd even close to Games.Com) is because of the hate it's getting, the confusion it's caused, and the qualms people have with it and it's features.


I'm on twitter every day, and I specifically paid attention to the trends near the PS4 announcement and the WiiU reveal/launch. The PS4 was a SPONSORED trend (meaning Sony PAID to have it trend), and Pikim 3 trended (in North America, is what I know), but otherwise the WiiU did not trend worldwide. Only in Japan.


duffmmann said:


> Trending on Twitter isn't automatically a good thing. People could have just as easily been hashtagging the xbox One for how bad they think it is.
> 
> Anyways, looking at the question of whats the selling point? It seems to me, Microsoft want me sold on the fact that its an all in one entertainment box. Which is fine, but some of the stuff they are trying to get us excited about... I dunno. I think voice activation to control the television is not exciting or very practical, and in fact less intuitive than the Wii U gamepad being used as an interactive remote that can play instant replays and what not, and allow you to browse netflix and the like without mucking up your tv screen.
> 
> In terms of a good multiplayer experience, I think this next gen you'll be able to find that across all platforms (sure it may come easier on one console over the others), but thats not gonna change the fact that you will more or less be able to have the same online multiplayer experience on all platforms.


The real appeal of this console seems to cater towards the afterwork, grab-a-beer men. All the sports, all the Spike-styled TV, the games, the... well, the everything.


----------



## smile72 (May 22, 2013)

Either WiiU or PS4, PS4 will have Nippon Ichi, Compile Heart, Idea Factory, and 5pb...so I guess i'll buy both.


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'm pretty excited about the 8 new franchises, the abilities of the new Kinect, and the new focus on social integration.


You say this as if Nintendo haven't been working on their exclusives (which is going be shown soon) and don't have their own social network. 

You do relies you are basing this off SmartTv features and games that haven't even really been shown or even heard of yet, right?


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> You say this as if Nintendo haven't been working on their exclusives (which is going be shown soon) and don't have their own social network.
> 
> You do relies you are basing this off SmartTv features and games that haven't even really been shown or even heard of yet, right?


Nintendo isn't bringing anything new to the table franchise wise. 
I'm more excited about the 8 completely brand new franchises on a superior console. 
And believe me, I've experienced miiverse and do enjoy it. I hope it comes to 3DS soon. But it could be ALOT better, and Xbox is already offering much easier and smoother solutions to social integration. 
Don't get me wrong, Sure there's always Mario and Zelda and whatever, but I'd much rather play something completely brand new and experience new things~


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 22, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be my PC and the Wii U for a couple more years at least.


----------



## BenRK (May 22, 2013)

While I will likely end up with all of them at some point... I already own a Wii U and have a decent desktop (SKYRIM, MAX SETTINGS 60+FPS SWEAR WORD!), if I HAD to pick between the PS4 and the Xbox One, I wouldn't pick either till this time next year at the earliest. They both seem identical in terms of specs, so they would likely get the same games sans exclusives. I lean more towards the PS4 because it doesn't have a subscription just to use the online features (at least none announced), but unless I know the price, I can't know either.

The Xbox's multimedia features don't interest me as, guess what, my Wii U already does nearly all of that (admittedly the video chat isn't Skype, but you know what I mean). At least without voice commands, but I NEVER liked voice commands... Kinect is... sigh... So yeah, leaning more towards the PS4, although I wont be getting either right away, and I will likely end up with all of them at one point.

What I AM looking forward to is sales on PS3's and 360s! I have a lot of catching up to do game wise and lack a DVD player. Not to mention lack of backwards compatibility.

Need to get a gamecube come to think of it...


----------



## Forstride (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure right now.  I'm leaning towards the Xbox One, since I've been playing on the 360 since 2008, and I've grown to like Xbox Live and the other things that come with it and whatnot.  I have a Wii U already, but that's more like mid-current gen, mid-next gen IMO.

I'll just have to wait and see what's all announced at E3 before completely deciding.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 22, 2013)

Why would you decide before they even come out?


----------



## Hanafuda (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to Japan next month and I'm going to buy an AV Famicom, a Super Famicom Jr., and some extra controllers. I'm going to bring them home, plug in the flashcarts, and spend the rest of my days pretending its the early 90's.


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> You say this as if Nintendo haven't been working on their exclusives (which is going be shown soon) and don't have their own social network.
> 
> You do relies you are basing this off SmartTv features and games that haven't even really been shown or even heard of yet, right?


OH! Right! Btw, what's been shown for the PS4 again?


----------



## gamewitch (May 22, 2013)

Considering I am about to drop 2 to 3 grand in the next couple of months on a new rig all of the consoles are off limits for at least 3 years. Doesn't my sig say it all?


----------



## Celice (May 22, 2013)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm going to Japan next month and I'm going to buy an AV Famicom, a Super Famicom Jr., and some extra controllers. I'm going to bring them home, plug in the flashcarts, and spend the rest of my days pretending its the early 90's.


http://nickreboot.com/

With this playing in the background, I hope


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Why would you decide before they even come out?


 
Uh because they gave out the details for it to sway us away. Whether it's out now or later, the features are still the same, internet connection required (I don't know why they say it isn't, when right after they say it is), and all that other junk.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2013)

Primarily a PC gamer for obvious reasons. If enough games (or a single Tales game) pile up onto one console i'll probably get it.

The console itself means absolutely nothing to me. I don't care what its specs or capabilities are. If it has awesome games, it's sold. That's it. That's all a console needs to be for.


----------



## Sop (May 22, 2013)

The Wii U, PC and PS4 (cause I got a job now )


----------



## Hanafuda (May 22, 2013)

Celice said:


> http://nickreboot.com/
> 
> With this playing in the background, I hope


 

That's awesome! Yeah, either that, or some SGC2C. All Hail Brak!


----------



## Ethevion (May 22, 2013)

Sticking with my PC, I'll use the saved money from not buying a console to upgrade it. I prefer PC gaming over console.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 22, 2013)

I wasn't too impressed with the Xbox One. I'll likely get one WAY down the line when they are cheaper, because I do like their exclusives like Halo and what not. The PS4 is looking really good, so I'll probably buy one. I have a Wii U already, but eh, I don't like it all too much honestly. I barely touch it. Hopefully it gets good games soon.


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2013)

I voted for the WiiU as i have one , but of the other two im really not sure , wasnt blown away with the XBONE , but it has comparable specs to the PSFOUR , i think PS4 just shades it here , as im not in the least bit arsed over minority report controls and the used games issue.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 22, 2013)

PS4 for me please, the Xbox One is getting full of gimmick features while Sony is working hard to bring features that help what the machine will be doing most of the time, playing games.
PS4 will have download&play for all games, built-in video recording and of course Ratchet&Clank and more sony exclusives that i like, Knack looks very nice, and i already have a PS3 and PSVita with a Plus subscription so backward compatibility isn't a problem.
Wii U is also nice and definitely getting it, Mario, Samus, Link and of course Smash among other epic games(when they release something, now has no gaems  )


----------



## Danny600kill (May 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to stay with Sony and go with the PS4, some of the One features do look nice and the online checks would not personally effect me as I have a great internet connection constantly but its not what I want from my console. Some people are going to love the TV features and the media side of the console , I personally think for families that would work wonders in the living room, but that's not how I use my consoles. I just use it to play games, plus I think that the a lot of the features are going to be US exclusive (Such as NFL ect that they spend half the reveal talking about).

The only thing that is worrying me about the PS3 is there are rumours going around that it won't be released in the UK at the same time as the US. I would definitely want the new console for before Christmas.

I am also in the same boat as some other users here being that I have my PSN account with multiple purchases ect and most of my mates have the same. Finally I couldn't do with the not being able to lend games. Me and my group of friends don't really buy many games individually , we each get different games and swap/lend them to each other when we have completed them.

The WiiU just doesn't interest me in the slightest, I don't really want a tablet to play games on and I was never a massive fan of the Wii controls ( I prefer using a gamepad, another reason the One isn't for me ) and all though I know the WiiU will have some great nintendo first party titles , but that's all I'd care about , I never played many third party titles on my Wii and it'd be the same with the WiiU if I ever got one.

tl;dr

I'm 90% sure I am going to get PS4 near release, but you never know, I'm not deciding until all the information is out there ( Including the price, as I hope Sony don't repeat the original pricing of the PS3 as that was a disaster )


----------



## Parasite X (May 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> I really don't want to miss some of the console exclusives.
> 
> 
> But this time around I will probably be getting a PS4.
> NONE of the new Xbox features interest me in the least, and the fee for used games? fuck you MS, you're not getting a $ from me this gen.



They never said anything about a fee for used games I know because I was watching the reveal on spike tv but it would suck if they did charge you for using used games on any system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> They never said anything about a fee for used games I know because I was watching the reveal on spike tv but it would suck if they did charge you for using used games on any system.


 
Interviews after


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Interviews after


It was also debunked as Forstride pointed out in the Xbox thread.


Forstride said:


> http://majornelson.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-and-used-games/


----------



## T-hug (May 22, 2013)

PS4 for me for a few reasons:

- I have a Vita
- Used games
- No always on connection
- I doubt the XBONE TV Tuner stuff will work outside of the USA.


----------



## Magsor (May 22, 2013)

Wii U and (Fill this space)
Games makes me buy consoles; not specs.


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2013)

If i had to choose one right now, im not sure. There arent many reason for me to get a next gen console right now anyways... but i would go with the safe choice of the WiiU or the PS4.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> It was also debunked as Forstride pointed out in the Xbox thread.


 
Where does it say anything about a fee not required ?


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Where does it say anything about a fee not required ?


Ah my fault, debunked was a poor choice of words. 
However it has yet to be confirmed, it's all pure speculation at the moment. Same with ps4 speculation. E3 will clear up all our questions. 
I remember a lot of these same questions being around at the time of the wii u.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Ah my fault, debunked was a poor choice of words.
> However it has yet to be confirmed, it's all pure speculation at the moment. Same with ps4 speculation. E3 will clear up all our questions.
> I remember a lot of these same questions being around at the time of the wii u.


 
http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-may-have-mandatory-game-installs

Phil Harrisons words


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> - the Xbox One: Xbox and the number One together.
> - the PS4: Playstation and the number 4 together.
> - the Wii U: the Wii and the letter U together


Fixed that for you.  I'm surprised that you would try to affect the results of a poll (even unintentionally) by putting your personal preferences in the poll options.

Anyway, I voted the Wii U.  It's almost definitely going to be the weaker one in this generation, but it's the only one that doesn't screw you over for buying used games.  Instead they just give you rewards for buying new ones.  It's also almost certainly going to be the least expensive.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-may-have-mandatory-game-installs
> 
> Phil Harrisons words


What's the issue with that though? 
I mean, if the game is playable right after install, it means one person could buy a game, then install it in all his buddies consoles. It'd slaughter sales. 
And if you can't bring the game over, you could always take the console with you


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

Costello said:


> We now know what to expect of the next generation of consoles:
> - the Xbox One: an all in one multimedia center, just announced
> - the PS4: a powerful & compact PC for your living room
> *- the Wii U: the Wii and the letter U together*
> ...


I love you so much. 



JoostinOnline said:


> Fixed that for you. I'm surprised that you would try to affect the results of a poll (even unintentionally) by putting your personal preferences in the poll options.


It's called humour.


----------



## papermanzero (May 22, 2013)

WiiU if more games are released

I dunno which other console to take.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2013)

How about a option for "All - Including PC"?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> How about a option for "All - Including PC"?


Even if you buy all three, you must have a preference of some kind. Which one appeals to you the most? _(And if none of the three, just pick PC)_


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Even if you buy all three, you must have a preference of some kind. Which one appeals to you the most? _(And if none of the three, just pick PC)_


I dont really have a preference. Didnt have any previous gen either.

Nintendo - for nintendo exclusive (under-powered graphics, pixelated crap on the handheld and I still enjoy )

Sony - For Sony exclusives. Used the PS3 as a blu-ray player(ONCE EVERY BLUE MOON)

Microsoft - For microsoft exclusives

PC - For cross-platform stuff like Skyrim 

I really dont have a preference. I am here and there for each and every game that I like.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 22, 2013)

Thug said:


> PS4 for me for a few reasons:
> 
> - I have a Vita
> - Used games
> ...


I'm reckoning we'll probably get Sky on it, whether I care is another matter!
Petrolhead here, and massive Forza fan: Forza 5 looked nice (it's pre-rendered stuff shown though so meh): what DOESN'T look nice on the One is the f'ugly design of the console itself! That's possibly more horrific looking than the first Xbox was, and as I'm a snobby bastard who likes his living room to look the part, problem right there!
The plan is as always to 'get em all' (minus the PC, not into those anymore), and probably will do eventually, but I'm not queueing up for any midnight launch here for either! In fact I'm most looking forward to seeing what's coming for my Wii U at this years e3 now! But, stick my arm up my back and force a 'PS4 or One first?'  out of me? It'll be the One, mainly for the new Forza!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> What's the issue with that though?
> I mean, if the game is playable right after install, it means one person could buy a game, then install it in all his buddies consoles. It'd slaughter sales.
> And if you can't bring the game over, you could always take the console with you


 
Which makes it a huge hassle and mess for the consumer. They didn't think it through.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

They had a good deal before.  It's not like swapping discs is a huge problem, and I assume they will have digital downloads.


----------



## PityOnU (May 22, 2013)

This may be the wrong place to post it, but I'm honestly very surprised on the reactions to this generations consoles.

To begin, the XBox One, I believe, is a very nice iteration on the XBox 360. It let's you run multiple apps at once (Skype + game or IE + game would be pretty sweet), can act as a set top box (very nice - I hate the crappy set top boxes most providers give you), has better Kinect (finally, the "grab" action!), and can play Blu-Rays. Combine that with the fact that they said it will run very cool and quiet, and that sounds like a really nice device to me! The current XBox interface is very nice, but the aging console struggles to keep up with it, and the extra speed introduced by the new model will be a welcome improvement. Based on the (yet unannounced) price, this would make a great addition to my living room as it could replace so many other devices with just a single box. 4K support is also sweet.

The PS4 also looks really good, but my major concern is whether or not Sony will be able to support the ecosystem better than it did with the PS3. The PS3 is a however many year old console at this point, but even with all of the latest updates mine still seems to lock up a decent amount in the menu or the store, and games don't seem to be quite as stable, either. The PlayStation Network, while free, isn't the most speedy or reliable service, and I would gladly pay $50 a year to support development of it so that it is more reliable (call me crazy, right?).

The WiiU is quite simply the next Nintendo console, which means its pretty much a must buy if you enjoy Nintendo franchises. Honestly, that's pretty much all they need. Any feature beyond that is just an added plus. That being said, I really wish they would hurry up and make it so that eShop purchases are tied to a single account across devices rather than to the consoles themselves.

All in all, I'm very much looking forward to all of the next consoles, although I certainly won't be buying any of them at launch.

One thing that does surprise me, though, is that everyone is up in arms about the (not really confirmed or denied) policy that Microsoft is instating in regards to used games. Realistically, the software distribution system is very different from what it was when consoles first came about those many, many years ago. YOU DO NOT BUY THE DISK WHEN YOU BUY A GAME! You buy a personal license to use the software. If your friend wants to play the game, they are going to have to get their own license. That is how developers stay in business.

This is the case everywhere else EXCEPT on consoles. You cannot lend or trade "used" games on Steam. I've also never heard of anyone buying a "used" copy of Microsoft Office online. The removal of the used games industry on consoles can only be good for the market and for consumers. You never see any new console games on sale for prices as low as Steam sales, and that's because of the like of GameStop. I'm honestly quite looking forward to what is going to happen next.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 22, 2013)

it depends on which one has the games that i want to play, if ps4 has more games that i want to play then i'll get one first, if it xbox one(IMO its a supid name) then i get One. later on i'll get the other console


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> One thing that does surprise me, though, is that everyone is up in arms about the (not really confirmed or denied) policy that Microsoft is instating in regards to used games. Realistically, the software distribution system is very different from what it was when consoles first came about those many, many years ago. YOU DO NOT BUY THE DISK WHEN YOU BUY A GAME! You buy a personal license to use the software. If your friend wants to play the game, they are going to have to get their own license. That is how developers stay in business.
> 
> This is the case everywhere else EXCEPT on consoles. You cannot lend or trade "used" games on Steam. I've also never heard of anyone buying a "used" copy of Microsoft Office online. The removal of the used games industry on consoles can only be good for the market and for consumers. You never see any new console games on sale for prices as low as Steam sales, and that's because of the like of GameStop. I'm honestly quite looking forward to what is going to happen next.



Buying and reselling software. Various companies have tried to block it in various forms ranging from OEM versions, EULA restrictions (which are variable depending upon where you live in the world) and other such things.
Europe said fine not so long ago too -- http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/27/software_licences_ruling_ecj/
Moreover there is (was?) a tidy business in buying and selling defunct companies, keeping them on the books and thus gaining the chance to use their software licenses.

If they are going to introduce a license model then game prices had better drop drastically for me to still consider it a good deal.

"That is how developers stay in business."
Free money for nothing is nice, I usually thought companies of any stripe stayed in business by charging for a product or service. This may not be directly related to the matter at hand (many had Dell as making more money from finance of computer sales and support than direct profit for instance).

Basically it could be said the used market has a right to exist (given they are "screwed" either way if a legal case could have happened it probably would have) and frustrating it like this is something of a dick move. Do we ban/frustrate all second hand music, books and video shops next?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2013)

What the fuck is up with the names this generation?

Nintendo: you know what, guys? We'll name our next console wiiu, market the controller and then be surprised that people think it's a new wii controller
boxer8: you thought wiiu was a bad name? We'll call our console after the sound one makes after dropping something large on your toe. That's right: every random shout of "OUYAAAAA!!!!" is free propaganda!
microsoft: the guy who comes up with names for windows distributions also named our console.

Christ almighty. I think pretty visually. In this case, I see three guys of the above companies pretty much at each other's throat coming up with the best name for the console (and laughing at the other's attempts). Meanwhile, sony had quit that competition after like five minutes with a remark like "fuck this shit. Have your fancy-schmancy names. We'll just go with PS4 for familiarity's sake. I'm going home".

...and in the morning, he gets a phone call by someone (that would be me) congratulating him for coming up with the best console name*.




Ahem...but I digress. On topic: I already have a wiiu and I'm enjoying it. Second place would go to either a tie between a new PC and a PS4 (but that's mainly because of Witness and Knack).



*yeah, I'm a bit early. But I don't feel like waiting until valve decides to join in on the fun and rename 'steambox' to something worth facepalming for.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 22, 2013)

I'll stay with my handhelds and pc this generation.
Always was more of a handheld gamer anyway and there are only a few console exclusives that I miss.
(like KH, GoW and Halo, but oh well)


----------



## Kyle Hyde (May 22, 2013)

Gonna wait for E3 before I decide. Well, in fact I'm probably gonna end up buying both of them, but definitely not within a month. Right now (obviously) the PS4 takes the top spot. No need to go over what the entire internet already pointed out about Xbox One. What will be crucial for me, are the exclusives. The only way Microsoft can convince me to anticipate the Xbox One just as much as the PS4 is exclusives. And they gotta be crazy good. I don't have a single Xbox exclusive as of now, while my (considerably smaller) PS3 library consists of nothing but exclusives. So it's gonna be tough for MS to get me to their side.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> 's called humour.


It's called statistic manipulation (or being an ass).  If you want a reliable poll, you shouldn't purposefully try to influence the results.  In the title he suggests that the Wii U isn't even an option, then in the post says it's just a renamed Wii.

I expected better from him.


----------



## Walker D (May 22, 2013)

PityOnU, I don't think the used games thing is much of a hassle, when speaking of  physical disks and cartridges (digital copies, in the other hand, are a more complex case). They're not going to create a insane market of used games or harm the game studios more than piracy or something..
Not having the option to play used games (at least physical copies) seems just a dumb cut.


----------



## Qtis (May 22, 2013)

PS4. 'Nuff said. I'll probably get a WiiU at some point for the few interesting games that'll be exclusive (and the possibility of getting rid of my Wii for a vWii USB loader). Less space wasted on my TV set.

I'm kinda sad that the new Xbox has very few features I'd want for a console. Especially the online requirements (be it any kind) makes the Xbox a no-no for a media player/second console for my summer cottage.


----------



## tj_cool (May 22, 2013)

The features revealed for the Xbox one yesterday don't really interest me.
I don't care about online gaming/Xblox live, Netflix and all those other services.

I would've probably gotten a Wii U if it played Blu-ray movies, but nope.
It doesn't really have any games that truely makes me wanna buy one right now.

The PS4 looks interesting, but I probably won't be able to afford it lol


----------



## Silverthorn (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably stay whith my PC and handhelds for this generation I guess. 
I got a 3ds XL recently and I still have a DS and a PSP.
But if I end up buying one it will be a choice between PS4 and WiiU.
No used games on a console is pretty meh, seeing how much current games cost.


----------



## PityOnU (May 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Buying and reselling software. Various companies have tried to block it in various forms ranging from OEM versions, EULA restrictions (which are variable depending upon where you live in the world) and other such things.
> Europe said fine not so long ago too -- http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/27/software_licences_ruling_ecj/
> Moreover there is (was?) a tidy business in buying and selling defunct companies, keeping them on the books and thus gaining the chance to use their software licenses.
> 
> If they are going to introduce a license model then game prices had better drop drastically for me to still consider it a good deal.


 
I agree. But based on what we have seen from Steam, they would.



FAST6191 said:


> "That is how developers stay in business."
> Free money for nothing is nice, I usually thought companies of any stripe stayed in business by charging for a product or service. This may not be directly related to the matter at hand (many had Dell as making more money from finance of computer sales and support than direct profit for instance).
> 
> Basically it could be said the used market has a right to exist (given they are "screwed" either way if a legal case could have happened it probably would have) and frustrating it like this is something of a dick move. Do we ban/frustrate all second hand music, books and video shops next?


 
To be a bit of an extreme devil's advocate here, I would argue yes, we should. Piracy is largely frowned upon in today's society (even by a number of important members here on GBATemp). Why is this the case? It's because piracy robs content creators of the compensation they are entitled to from you using their work. That's pretty easy to see.

Continuing from this, when you buy a "used game/movie/book" (UGMB) from a UGMB store, they have not purchased the content from the creator, or from any authorized agent of the content creator. That means that no matter how much money you pay for the UGMB, the creator is not receiving any compensation. This sounds very similar to piracy. Not only that, but the UGMB store is actually directly profiting from this activity, which, as was said previously, is pretty close in description to piracy.

If you take this to the largest of extremes, potentially every single person in the world could play/watch/read a UGMB with the content creator only receiving compensation for one (1) copy of the work, assuming the single copy was immediately traded in and resold after being finished at a UGMB store.

Personally, I do not buy any used games or sell any of the games I have played. My opinion is that it is morally wrong and would make me worse than a flat out pirate. Of course, other opinions are available, and you are entitled to your own.

But, back on topic, an interesting use case I see for the "one account per game" assertion we are seeing is the ability to take your game to a friend's house, sign in with your account, play with them, and then if they like it, allow them to purchase rights to the game on their account, and install the game to their device straight from the physical copy. It would sure remove a huge strain from our (way too slow) internet connections, and would be really nice if you wanted to play co-op of said game with the same person later that night from back at your house. This isn't really possible on current-gen consoles.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's called statistic manipulation (or being an ass).  If you want a reliable poll, you shouldn't purposefully try to influence the results.  In the title he suggests that the Wii U isn't even an option, then in the post says it's just a renamed Wii..


Truth hurts eh?
Statistic manipulation my butt, the whole poll is just there for people to say what they're getting. 
This isn't a presidential vote for who will win, it's basically a survey asking what you're getting.


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 22, 2013)

Definitely have to go with the PS4! In my opinion the exclusives are much better for the Playstation than the Xbox. Plus, I already had my PS3 and PS+ subscription and that lasts for about another year and half. The free online multiplayer is another big factor. Not hating on the Xbox, definitely looks like it might be cool, but definitely not for me. Sony all the way!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Truth hurts eh?
> Statistic manipulation my butt, the whole poll is just there for people to say what they're getting.
> This isn't a presidential vote for who will win, it's basically a survey asking what you're getting.


What do you mean "truth hurts"?  It doesn't matter what the survey is about, it's not okay to try manipulating the votes.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What do you mean "truth hurts"?  It doesn't matter what the survey is about, it's not okay to try manipulating the votes.


But there's no manipulation involved, it doesn't saw antibodies opinion in anyway. 
Again, it's not a vote to see who will come out on top, it's just asking what you wanna get. 
And I meant truth hurts about the wii u being a slightly upgraded wii 
I can make jokes, I own one of the poor things~


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What do you mean "truth hurts"? It doesn't matter what the survey is about, it's not okay to try manipulating the votes.


I'm going to manipulate votes a little bit more, because a funny statement is apparently enough to sway public opinion to either side.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm going to manipulate votes a little bit more, because a funny statement is apparently enough to sway public opinion to either side.


If that doesn't become an emote I will be thoroughly buttset


----------



## kristianity77 (May 22, 2013)

I voted for PS4 also.

I dont want Kinect forced in my face nor have to have it connected for the xbox to work. Games for me is with a controller in your hands.

Also, the used games scenario bugs me. Its DRM gone mad. Ive had a 360 this gen but like others, it wont be happening the following generation unless Sony drop a massive bollock over the coming months and come out with ideas equally as stupid as microsoft.  As it stands, M$ wont get a penny from me this time


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> when you buy a "used game/movie/book" (UGMB) from a UGMB store, they have not purchased the content from the creator, or from any authorized agent of the content creator. That means that no matter how much money you pay for the UGMB, the creator is not receiving any compensation. This sounds very similar to piracy. Not only that, but the UGMB store is actually directly profiting from this activity, which, as was said previously, is pretty close in description to piracy.
> 
> If you take this to the largest of extremes, potentially every single person in the world could play/watch/read a UGMB with the content creator only receiving compensation for one (1) copy of the work, assuming the single copy was immediately traded in and resold after being finished at a UGMB store.
> 
> Personally, I do not buy any used games or sell any of the games I have played. My opinion is that it is morally wrong and would make me worse than a flat out pirate. Of course, other opinions are available, and you are entitled to your own.



A couple of options here
What says the creators are owed anything for those further sales, I am granted a right to resell many things and if that is enshrined fairly highly in law (first sale doctorine in the US). Do I not then have to adjust my sales model accordingly?

Where does the line end? I am sure most reading have met the concept of disposable electronics. Could the maker of such things be included there? Cars a popular and dangerous analogy for such discussions but given I can buy third party parts most of the time (and IP rights there get strange) and service them somewhere else do they have a say in when I can resell my car?

"the largest of extremes"
I think we have the serial vs parallel thing come back in. "after being finished" -- that would mean play time is not negligible (and if it is was then we would probably need some substantial work/creation effort thing going on) and if the projected lifetime of the work is so much that breaks down pretty quickly. Even full copyright terms as they presently stand could be troubled by this.


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> But there's no manipulation involved,


Maybe not manipulation, but I feel you would be saying differently, something similar to what he is saying, if he did that with the 720, I mean, Xbox1.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 22, 2013)

with every con crap i've seen the X1 tout. (used game blocking, the required baby sitting of big brother watching you, and the always online connection)...I'm going to wait to see what Sony has too answer to this.

if they don't block used games or even require online connection once a day..

I have news for you Microsoft. 

however there is a good chance both will be dicks.

doesn't own a Wii-U either.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Maybe not manipulation, but I feel you would be saying differently, something similar to what he is saying, if he did that with the 720, I mean, Xbox1.


It has nothing to do with my feelings about the Wii U.  I'd be just as upset if he included a comment about the Xbox 1 (everytime I say that I feel like I'm referring to the original Xbox, probably because of the PSOne) or the PS4.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Maybe not manipulation, but I feel you would be saying differently, something similar to what he is saying, if he did that with the 720, I mean, Xbox1.


Not really...
I can take a joke. 
It's like when I was talking to my Skype buddies today, I stated this,
"I'm really excited to experience the Kinect features and Social integration and other things."
To which my friend replied,"But no games ;O;"
I'm not a Microsoft Worshiper. I'm not any Kind of game worshiper unlike most other members here that can't even handle when beloved Nintendo is poked fun at.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Not really...
> I can take a joke.
> It's like when I was talking to my Skype buddies today, I stated this,
> "I'm really excited to experience the Kinect features and Social integration and other things."
> ...


It has nothing to do with Nintendo.  I've got tons of complaints about Nintendo, which I've expressed on GBAtemp and HacksDen alike.  I just don't like it when people, especially staff members, put manipulate something (even slightly) that is supposed to produce an accurate representation.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Wasn't so much directed at you (I'd seen your previous reply)
I meant to most of the other die hard fans in general. We've all seen their responses


----------



## PityOnU (May 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A couple of options here
> What says the creators are owed anything for those further sales, I am granted a right to resell many things and if that is enshrined fairly highly in law (first sale doctorine in the US). Do I not then have to adjust my sales model accordingly?


 
I would agree that, yes, you would. You would need to create a system where only one person could use your work if only one license was purchased -OR- begin a working relationship with secondhand retailers to make sure that you receive a percentage of the resale value of a used game.



FAST6191 said:


> Where does the line end? I am sure most reading have met the concept of disposable electronics. Could the maker of such things be included there? Cars a popular and dangerous analogy for such discussions but given I can buy third party parts most of the time (and IP rights there get strange) and service them somewhere else do they have a say in when I can resell my car?


 
No, they do not. But physical goods are very much different from digital ones. A used car can be quite clearly identified as a used car, due to degraded performance, increased maintenance costs, etc. IP is such that it does not degrade with use. Provided the media it is stored on is not damaged, a used game is identical to a new game. If the same were true of cars, I believe my answer to the question you have posed would be entirely different.



FAST6191 said:


> "the largest of extremes"
> I think we have the serial vs parallel thing come back in. "after being finished" -- that would mean play time is not negligible (and if it is was then we would probably need some substantial work/creation effort thing going on) and if the projected lifetime of the work is so much that breaks down pretty quickly. Even full copyright terms as they presently stand could be troubled by this.


 
Correct. This is something that is generally compensated for by reducing the price of the game following release. Whereas the old revenue model for games was that although the developer/publisher would receive huge chunks of cash in the first few months of release from people buying the game, the returns would quickly dwindle as the used game market became saturated with their title and users were no longer purchasing it new. The newer revenue model for games on PC, and I would argue soon for consoles, is a more drawn-out profit region where consumers buy the game at the time and the price is right for them, with the game remaining on the market for potentially a number of years, with its price being slowly reduced with time. In the long run, consumers get what they want (more affordable content), and the content creators get more money from purchases that wouldn't have happened otherwise.

This is the last I will post on this topic here as it is not the topic of this thread. Sorry if I have assisted in thread hijacking


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I would agree that, yes, you would. You would need to create a system where only one person could use your work if only one license was purchased -OR- begin a working relationship with secondhand retailers to make sure that you receive a percentage of the resale value of a used game.
> 
> No, they do not. But physical goods are very much different from digital ones. A used car can be quite clearly identified as a used car, due to degraded performance, increased maintenance costs, etc. IP is such that it does not degrade with use. Provided the media it is stored on is not damaged, a used game is identical to a new game. If the same were true of cars, I believe my answer to the question you have posed would be entirely different.
> 
> ...



Why would the second hand book shop turn around and funnel a percentage to you if they are seemingly legally entitled to turn around and tell you to do one?

Books can degrade, if we are to believe online content counts for something then games are also transient in nature at some level, it might be hard to argue but if game prices drop as a function of time (and given it has been argued bonuses can be expected much like pay there is a precedent) then it could get interesting and more nebulously in the case of cartridge based media there is a limited lifetime for saves and the chips themselves (though this is probably large enough to not matter at some level).

As for the PC didn't gamestop express an interest in making a second hand platform which would be about the same. I can see your "new" model being somewhat attractive to IP owners and may even create new types of games (the rolling release model for games is one that truly intrigues me) but if it is just a technical quirk that keeps it all running I think I will probably end with something like "may hay while the sun shines".


----------



## Smuff (May 22, 2013)

If any of the three consoles get a "Burning Rangers" remake/sequel then I will buy that badboy.
Otherwise I really think I'm gonna pass this gen and try growing up a bit - I am in my forties after all


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2013)

I already have a Wii U and I don't plan on selling it (I like to collect consoles so it's counter productive)

I can't see myself getting a Xbox 720 One unless they change some things before launch (given the reception they'd be dumb not to)

That leaves the Ps4, which will depend on price really. If the price is right then I will absolutely buy one. If its too expensive i'll save my money and build myself a decent gaming rig (I'd honestly get more out of the computer but we'll see)

All and all this generation gets a pitiful "meh" from me

EDIT: Also the xbox one kinect required thing scares the hell out of me, especially as someone in IT I am very wary of the data mining they could do with that thing.


----------



## dgwillia (May 22, 2013)

Might be the first generation in a while I don't own all the consoles. Already have a WiiU, and definitely am getting a PS4 day one.

Nothing about the Xbox One really seems enticing or worth it. Microsoft seems to just be adding tons of required features, ontop of the whole game activation code thing (Which seems just as bad as Always Online connections would have been). Plus, I honestly just can't see myself going back to having to pay just to be able to play online. For 2$ less a month, I'm getting free games thrown at me by Sony, plus discounts which easily cover the price of the whole sub.

Also, 360 just never got any games that really interested me, and I doubt that will change with Xbox One. For every 1 game they got on Xbox I wanted, PS3 got 10


----------



## Parasite X (May 22, 2013)

This is funny Microsft  just killed thier  new console with thier used game policy so now its  back to just PS4  vs WiiU can this get any better.


----------



## Speedster (May 22, 2013)

Why is there no option for the Steambox or Ouya?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> This is funny Microsft just killed thier new console with thier used game policy so now its back to just PS4 vs WiiU can this get any better.


Well considering the PS4 is likely going to do the same thing (they patented the technology for it several months ago), I doubt this will kill the console. It's going to be something people will complain about for awhile, then just accept. Right now it looks like when it comes to buying new games, Nintendo is the only one who is going with "rewards if you do" instead of "punishment if you don't."



Speedster said:


> Why is there no option for the Steambox or Ouya?


Because Costello decided what people should vote for.  He's manipulating the results.  It's even worse than his remarks about the Wii U.


----------



## Parasite X (May 22, 2013)

What system are you getting?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> What system are you getting?


Me?  I'm getting (well already have) a Wii U Deluxe.  The graphics are already way better than the PS360, and I don't need anything better than that.  I'm also not willing to shell out the extra money that I'm sure these consoles will cost.  Off screen gameplay is also a huge bonus to me as I rarely have access to my TV.  I'm going on a road trip in a few months and I'm considering getting a car adapter so I can play Batman: Arkham City in the car.

If eye candy is a huge factor for you, then the other consoles are probably better choices.  I'm all about the story and gameplay though.  I play retro games even more than Wii\360 ones, although I've dropped everything else since I got a Wii U (hundreds of hours logged on it).


----------



## chyyran (May 22, 2013)

With a nice mic, a webcam, (hell, why not Kinect for Windows?) some programming skills and some webcam, the best part of the X1 for me, the Kinect voice control, can be reproduced relatively easily. So no X1 for me..

I'm thinking WiiU and/or PS4 this gen. Depends on whether PS4's exclusives are worth more than Zelda and SSBU for me.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

I read an interesting quote somewhere - "Sony is making a gaming device that can do multimedia while Microsoft is making a multimedia device than do games." 

I have to say, I think I agree. I've been catching up on the news, and I'm really not encouraged at all by what I'm seeing. Kinect integration is something I have no real interest in at all - and now it's not even an option. Sure, it's not always online, but forcing me to check in my console every day is still bullshit nonetheless. It feels like Microsoft can't even trust its own customers, and is now insisting on nannying them with a cumbersome, invasive system. And as someone who often shares games with friends, or might like to rent a title every now and again... yeah, the Used Game bit is discouraging. They're promising 15 new franchises, but if I have to wade through all this to get to them, what's the point? And who's to say the franchises will be any good just because they're new?

With all the multimedia emphasis, it doesn't even feel like Microsoft is trying to appeal to me at all. I don't mind broadening the scope of what a console can do - I'm more than happy that my current machine can play games and run services like Netflix, too. But here it feels like they're trying to be the jack of all trade - and with that approach, they'll fall short of being the master of any one.



JoostinOnline said:


> Well considering the PS4 is likely going to do the same thing (they patented the technology for it several months ago)


 
Patents are anything but certainty. After all, if that was the case, we'd be playing Playstation games on foldable controllers.

They may or may not follow Microsoft's lead, but let's not count our chickens before they hatch here.



Speedster said:


> Why is there no option for the Steambox or Ouya?


 
Lookee here, fellas. We got ourselves a comedian.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

I'm still shocked that Nintendo didn't include multimedia in the Wii U (excluding subscriptions).  I felt like they had an amazing console, then took away some of the most basic features.  The Wii at least had the Photo Channel.  It was hardly a match for the PS360 media setup, but you could still play videos/music and view pictures with it.



Gahars said:


> Patents are anything but certainty. After all, if that was the case, we'd be playing Playstation games on foldable controllers.
> 
> They may or may not follow Microsoft's lead, but let's not count our chickens before they hatch here.


I said "probably" ("possibly" might have been a better word choice) because it wasn't certain.  I can see them doing something like this though.



Gahars said:


> Lookee here, fellas. We got ourselves a comedian.


They are consoles that will be released in this next generation.  They may not be that popular, but they shouldn't be counted out.


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm still shocked that Nintendo didn't include multimedia in the Wii U (excluding subscriptions). I felt like they had an amazing console, then took away some of the most basic features. The Wii at least had the Photo Channel. It was hardly a match for the PS360 media setup, but you could still play videos/music and view pictures with it.


Maybe from this next update.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Maybe from this next update.


They already demand that USB devices use their proprietary format, so you can't store anything else on them.  The only real option is streaming over a network.  That's better than nothing, but it's harder to set up than just plugging in a HDD and watching a movie.  It also requires that you have a computer on the same network.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> They are consoles that will be released in this next generation. They may not be that popular, but they shouldn't be counted out.


 
If we count every little thing, the list would go on and on. You have to keep your poll precise if you want the results to mean anything, and so you have to make cuts somewhere. Just keeping the options to the Big Three and PC is more than reasonable.

(Besides, is the Ouya really in this generation? Fan or not, isn't the whole point to break away from the traditional console business and just do its own thing with Android?

Also, there is no "Steambox". I might be remembering incorrectly, but I thought that there are going to be many "Steamboxes" from a variety of manufacturers. None are even out or completely unveiled yet, so listing it now would be premature.)


----------



## Speedster (May 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Lookee here, fellas. We got ourselves a comedian.


 
Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## ilman (May 22, 2013)

As it appears that 60% of my gaming time is used for Osu!, 30% for my 3DS and only 5% for other PC titles, I'll probably keep it that way.
There are tons of PC games that I have yet to experience as well as even more games I can emulate(been using pcsx2 a lot recently), so I'll have stuff to play for a generation.
And then there's the fact that I don't even have much time for gaming and that none of the next-gen consoles appear to be able to do much more than my laptop,  so I'll just stick to it.
If any system gets hacked, I might consider it, since writing homebrew that uses the Wii U's tablet and the PS4's fast RAM and touchpad sounds tempting.


----------



## Walker D (May 22, 2013)

Seems like Nintendo an Sony are better positioned this time, in the console side..  ..I would probably stay with the PC and the WiiU, as most people stated already..

but as it's related to the topic, I'll use the post to share the last Xbox vs Sony vs Nintendo gifs compilation, from the Gaf's caverns ..so we can relax while waiting for E3 





Spoiler



Careful Reggie! Kaz is gonna get you at E3 ;O;


----------



## Thanatos Telos (May 23, 2013)

PeeCee/Wii U master race.


----------



## Some1CP (May 23, 2013)

Bought a gaming PC early this year.
For consoles, I'm going with the Wii U, simply because it does games in a new, different way than the others. And because of Nintendo 1st party titles.


----------



## Flood (May 23, 2013)

So far leaning towards Ps4 though I think I've learned enough about computers to build my own. So I might just end up PC.
So far the Xbox hasn't shown anything that I would use. The Skype feature would probably be inferior to my phone or PC version so why use it. And I hope that the controller actually has rechargeable batteries this time.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If we count every little thing, the list would go on and on. You have to keep your poll precise if you want the results to mean anything, and so you have to make cuts somewhere. Just keeping the options to the Big Three and PC is more than reasonable.


Well it's supposed to be a big threat to "the big three" as you put it, so I would hardly call it a little thing.



Gahars said:


> (Besides, is the Ouya really in this generation? Fan or not, isn't the whole point to break away from the traditional console business and just do its own thing with Android?


Yes. It's being released in this generation of consoles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 23, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Seems like Nintendo an Sony are better positioned this time, in the console side.. ..I would probably stay with the PC and the WiiU, as most people stated already..
> 
> but as it's related to the topic, I'll use the post to share the last Xbox vs Sony vs Nintendo gifs compilation, from the Gaf's caverns ..so we can relax while waiting for E3


 

Some of those were actually funny.


----------



## BenRK (May 23, 2013)

The more I learn about the Xbone, the less I want it. Still a locked down market place? Horrible DRM? No backwards compatibility?

Can they still WOW! me? Probably not, but I'll give them a chance... Maybe...

So yeah, leaning towards Wii U and PC now. Helps I already own a Wii U...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

wii u master race


----------



## Mantis41 (May 23, 2013)

I think the PS4 will have better exclusives for my tastes and possibly cost less per year in subscription fees and used game charges than the Xbox One. It also looks as if it may end up boasting the better frame rates of all 3 consoles for multi plats.

The only interesting aspect of the One for me is the Kinect but I found the last one gimmicky and disappointing and I am guessing this one will be much the same.

WiiU is slow, game pad does not interest and my Son has grow out of Nintendo games.

I already have a PC but prefer gaming on the couch in front of the telly. This is hard with a keyboard and mouse and gaming on a PC with a controller puts you at a massive disadvantage on-line.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> WiiU is slow,


Have you updated?  Also, why are people so imatient these days? 

OH NOEZ IT TAKES ME A WHOLE 5 SECONDS TO CLOSE A GAME ALTHOUGH THERE ISN'T REALLY MUCH I COULD DO IN THAT LITTLE TIME ANYWAY!!!


----------



## Mantis41 (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Have you updated? Also, why are people so imatient these days?
> 
> OH NOEZ IT TAKES ME A WHOLE 5 SECONDS TO CLOSE A GAME ALTHOUGH THERE ISN'T REALLY MUCH I COULD DO IN THAT LITTLE TIME ANYWAY!!!


 
Bad wording. I meant underpowered. I wasn't aware it had poor responsiveness as well. I don't own one.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (May 23, 2013)

well... nothing ever will be better than Zelda (Pokémon too :3)... a simple reason to get Wii U... then... PS4 is my next option, if it doesn't cost so much!! u,u... I'll buy it... :3


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (May 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> well....
> i´m going with the WII U for RHYTHM HEAVEN!!!!,
> I´M going with the PS4 for games like knack,gran turismo, uncharted and others
> and I´m going with the PC for Multiplatforms like FIFA and COD.
> ...


 
and again Rhythm Heaven xD is it really an Excelente Game?? D: I can't find where to buy it >3<


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2013)

Ahaha people actually think the Ouya is a threat.


----------



## Walker D (May 23, 2013)

Then the Ouya was overseen/overreacted by hipsters, causing the false impression of a threat to consoles (or real competitor, to say the least) ?

this is how I was picturing the scenario also..


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2013)

well im waiting for the games xD the games i play are on playstation/xbox the same. so im still waiting for a deal breaker


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> Bad wording. I meant underpowered. I wasn't aware it had poor responsiveness as well. I don't own one.


Ah, I get it.  The Wii U is a significant improvement over the PS360 (which is plenty good for me), but it is probably going to be a fair bit behind the PS4/Xbox One.

When the Wii U launched, it took quite some time to load, which was a big complaint.  They released an update that decreased the loading time from around 20 seconds to around 7 seconds.


----------



## Parasite X (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Me?  I'm getting (well already have) a Wii U Deluxe.  The graphics are already way better than the PS360, and I don't need anything better than that.  I'm also not willing to shell out the extra money that I'm sure these consoles will cost.  Off screen gameplay is also a huge bonus to me as I rarely have access to my TV.  I'm going on a road trip in a few months and I'm considering getting a car adapter so I can play Batman: Arkham City in the car.
> 
> If eye candy is a huge factor for you, then the other consoles are probably better choices.  I'm all about the story and gameplay though.  I play retro games even more than Wii\360 ones, although I've dropped everything else since I got a Wii U (hundreds of hours logged on it).


 I agree with what you said I spend more time playing my Wii U & 3 DS than on PS3.


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Ah, I get it. The Wii U is a significant improvement over the PS360 (which is plenty good for me)


Well, as long as there games (which they are, just not out yet) then yeah. While I didn't expect every 3rd party,
I think there will be significant amount/enough even if EA is tripping.


----------



## Parasite X (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Me?  I'm getting (well already have) a Wii U Deluxe.  The graphics are already way better than the PS360, and I don't need anything better than that.  I'm also not willing to shell out the extra money that I'm sure these consoles will cost.  Off screen gameplay is also a huge bonus to me as I rarely have access to my TV.  I'm going on a road trip in a few months and I'm considering getting a car adapter so I can play Batman: Arkham City in the car.
> 
> If eye candy is a huge factor for you, then the other consoles are probably better choices.  I'm all about the story and gameplay though.  I play retro games even more than Wii\360 ones, although I've dropped everything else since I got a Wii U (hundreds of  hours logged on it).


 You are so lucky to have the deluxe WiiU bundle I only have regular WiiU bundle I bought the retro style multi function pro controller for my WiiU deluxe owners get special benefits that regular WiiU owners don't get.


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> You are so lucky to have the deluxe WiiU bundle I only have regular WiiU bundle I bought the retro style multi function pro controller for my WiiU deluxe owners get special benefits that regular WiiU don't get.


Not really. I have the deluxe as well, and while the black looks nice, the only other big perks are the larger internal memory and the bundled Nintendo Land.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Not really. I have the deluxe as well, and while the black looks nice, the only other big perks are the larger internal memory and the bundled Nintendo Land.


The memory itself is worth the $50 in my opinion.  You can't download much (demos, virtual console, digital only games, and apps) on one quarter of the memory.  You also get to be part of the Deluxe Digital Promotion (eShop credit for buying new/digital games).


----------



## Parasite X (May 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Not really. I have the deluxe as well, and while the black looks nice, the only other big perks are the larger internal memory and the bundled Nintendo Land.


You for got about the special website for deluxe owners that grants you special offers that regular owners check out the last nintendo direct & you'll see what I mean.


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> You for got about the special website for deluxe owners that grants you special offers that regular owners check out the last nintendo direct & you'll see what I mean.


I didn't know that existed


----------



## Speedster (May 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I didn't know that existed



ddp.nintendo.com


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 23, 2013)

PS4 WLL NOT BLOCK USED GAMES...i dunno who's spreading this rumor but Sony has already confirmed there is no used game blocking or any other form of limitation on games. I suspect this is the Microsoft crowd trying to spread dirt on Sony's already triumphant console...Enjoy your CD Keys Xboxers


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> PS4 WLL NOT BLOCK USED GAMES...i dunno who's spreading this rumor but Sony has already confirmed there is no used game blocking or any other form of limitation on games. I suspect this is the Microsoft crowd trying to spread dirt on Sony's already triumphant console...Enjoy your CD Keys Xboxers


They haven't confirmed jack, unless you can provide a source for your statement.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 23, 2013)

its been stated by Sony many times used games are not blocked especially first party games, they are giving devs the choice for that so i expect more online passes and shit like that.


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> its been stated by Sony many times used games are not blocked especially first party games, they are giving devs the choice for that so i expect more online passes and shit like that.


I have yet to see a source in your post...
If they confirmed it, where's your evidence?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I have yet to see a source in your post...
> If they confirmed it, where's your evidence?


 
Google? its all over the fucking place find it yourself ? if not don't believe me? thats fine to i could care less.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 23, 2013)

I'll probably be going PC and Wii U. Most of the games that won't be on the Wii U will most likely be on PC (besides a few exclusives)

Maybe PS4 as well if they can convince me enough.


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Google? its all over the fucking place find it yourself ? if not don't believe me? thats fine to i could care less.



Lets see, Googly goo and...
http://n4g.com/news/1263068/ps4-s-a...uestion-is-still-just-as-unclear-as-xbox-ones
Unconfirmed
http://gamingbolt.com/gamestop-president-confirms-ps4-and-xbox-one-games-can-be-resold
Confirms Ps4 and Nextbox games can be sold used 
http://www.gamepolitics.com/2013/05...and-xbox-one-games-can-be-resold#.UZ5gE_q9LCQ
Says both can be resold. 

And yet... Nothing from the actual developers themselves. What YOU are reading is all speculation. We won't know until e3.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

People aren't saying that it CAN'T play used games.  They are saying that it might not play them for free.  They've got the technology for tying games to a console patented.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Google? its all over the fucking place find it yourself ? if not don't believe me? thats fine to i could care less.


 
If you decide to post news, you need to provide a source link, regardless saying Google is available.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> The memory itself is worth the $50 in my opinion. You can't download much (demos, virtual console, digital only games, and apps) on one quarter of the memory. You also get to be part of the Deluxe Digital Promotion (eShop credit for buying new/digital games).


 
To be fair even the "Deluxe" memory is absolutely fucking atrocious. In January I got a PS3 for $300 with 250GB and like 5 games included.

I mean it's nice they have no cap on external hard drives but you're still gonna invest a couple bucks towards that.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 23, 2013)

Just wait till E3 then everyone will be saying WiiU WiiU WiiU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Just wait till E3 then everyone will be saying WiiU WiiU WiiU!!!!!!!!!


Oh dear...

Yeah, I don't think they will... but the optimism is admirable.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 24, 2013)

PS4 is my best bet, I can't invest in a console that the games will be useless and lost to history after it's lifecycle ends, it's an insult to emulation buffs, collectors, and archivists and I cannot support companies that limit the consumer as much as Microsoft has done with the Xbox one. The WiiU still is lacking games but is the second option if Sony screws it up as bad as MS (which I doubt).


----------



## Parasite X (May 24, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I didn't know that existed


When register your deluxe set at the  website &  buy games for your WiiU you get  credits similar to club  nintendo points  but they do a little but more  than club nintendo points they also get you discounts on games. This is  similar to what sony is doing with PlayStation Plus but it's open to everyone instead of a certain group.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Yeah, I don't think they will... but the optimism is admirable.


 

New Zelda, Mario, Smash Bros, Retro Studios secret title,Bayonetta 2,Monolith's "X" title,Shin Megami X Fire Emblem,Watch Dogs,SplinterCell,Assassins Creed,Wind Waker HD,All the 3DS stuff we dont know we want yet,Retarded EA and whutever they have Cooking and who knows whut Else Nintendo got for us.......whut more could u want

Love Each and All Equally is whut i say......and XboxOne better have Crackdown 3


----------



## BrightNeko (May 24, 2013)

I plan to eventually nab all the systems. At the moment though the current two I don't own don't seem very snazzy. The Xbox one having no games shown makes it the least appealing. While the PS4 has a new infamous, knack looks like it will be fun, but outside of those nothing else. Even the wii u doesn't have much running for it, but it does have wonderful 101, bayonetta 2, and at least lots of stuff to look forward to. It probably comes from how early the wii u came out though. I'm sure every console will have something that nags at me to get it, but price, and content matter the most. God help me if the games are 100$ a pop like amazon predicts, and the consoles are like 700$.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2013)

the wiiu and ps4 are neck and neck it's gonna be a photo finish!


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 24, 2013)

Though I love a PC I am a console gamer/collector so I own a Wii U already and I choose the Xbox One over the PS4. They will be very very similar and the Xbox One will come with better exclusives and way more features, so why not?


----------



## Flood (May 24, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> If you decide to post news, you need to provide a source link, regardless saying Google is available.



Here yea go.
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/02/sonys-yoshida-playstation-4-wont-block-used-games/


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 24, 2013)

i'll take the one that i can buy used for ~100€ with 10 games and two controllers in five to eight years.
thats also how i got my 360


----------



## Minox (May 24, 2013)

I think I'll stay with my PC yet again. That way I don't have to pay for a TV, console and console games of which the latter I find to be extremely overpriced.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 24, 2013)

Flood said:


> Here yea go.
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/02/sonys-yoshida-playstation-4-wont-block-used-games/


 
I wasn't asking for one, at all. I was supporting chavosaur. It's common sense, when someone comes up with some news, they need to include a source to their link. Or outdoors. For an example, Rob Ford has been accused for smoking crack, and he remains mum about it. CP24 spoke about it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair even the "Deluxe" memory is absolutely fucking atrocious. In January I got a PS3 for $300 with 250GB and like 5 games included.
> 
> I mean it's nice they have no cap on external hard drives but you're still gonna invest a couple bucks towards that.


Whether they made the right decision not including a HDD is debatable.  I haven't decided yet.  I actually made a poll about it recently.

Their reasoning was that, because hard drives are constantly decreasing in price, it would be better for the consumer to just include a bit of flash memory and add support for USB HDD's.  That way they could keep the price down and not have the included HDD considered a rip-off in a couple of years.


----------



## Flood (May 24, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I wasn't asking for one, at all. I was supporting chavosaur. It's common sense, when someone comes up with some news, they need to include a source to their link. Or outdoors. For an example, Rob Ford has been accused for smoking crack, and he remains mum about it. CP24 spoke about it.


Oh I agree with you completely. Even if its the top headline of all major newspapers you should still include a link to a source. But since you were supporting chavosaur I thought you might be interested in the source as well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Whether they made the right decision not including a HDD is debatable. I haven't decided yet. I actually made a poll about it recently.
> 
> Their reasoning was that, because hard drives are constantly decreasing in price, it would be better for the consumer to just include a bit of flash memory and add support for USB HDD's. That way they could keep the price down and not have the included HDD considered a rip-off in a couple of years.


 

Still if it's constantly decreasing, why not just include one for the console? The $50 difference in PS3s is the difference between a 250GB hard drive and a 500GB hard drive. 32GB is an absolutely terrible decision considering how "digital friendly" the console supposedly is. I mean games can reach theoretically 50GB in size (dual layer "proprietary Nintendo medium") and when your native hard drive can't even support a single one of those (hell it would struggle supporting a single full sized 25GB game with all the system updates and what not) then you have a huge issue on your hands.

I mean you pay $350 for the deluxe system and what, $50-$100 for a hard drive because odds are you'll need one if you actually want to have digital software in any reasonable manner?

It's just a really unwise decision to go "Look we're not the Wii! We're digital friendly!" and then slap you with a hard drive that's incredibly behind the times.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still if it's constantly decreasing, why not just include one for the console? The $50 difference in PS3s is the difference between a 250GB hard drive and a 500GB hard drive. 32GB is an absolutely terrible decision considering how "digital friendly" the console supposedly is. I mean games can reach theoretically 50GB in size (dual layer "proprietary Nintendo medium") and when your native hard drive can't even support a single one of those (hell it would struggle supporting a single full sized 25GB game with all the system updates and what not) then you have a huge issue on your hands.
> 
> I mean you pay $350 for the deluxe system and what, $50-$100 for a hard drive because odds are you'll need one if you actually want to have digital software in any reasonable manner?
> 
> It's just a really unwise decision to go "Look we're not the Wii! We're digital friendly!" and then slap you with a hard drive that's incredibly behind the times.


I agree. At the very least, they should've made the hard drive removable, and sell larger hard drives for it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 25, 2013)

Ps4 and Wii U (Even, thought I dont have Wii U right now since there is no 3rd party supporting fully just yet.. I will wait a little bit longer)

No hurry for PS4 either. However, they looks nice rather than Xbox one.


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2013)

I think in a little while, the Wii U will pick up steam and start getting good. It just needs to some good exclusives. This whole entire last gen, I never wanted a PS3, but now, Sony has caught my attention with the PS4. I hope they can keep going with the good stuff at E3. The Xbox One is Xboned. That is all.


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 25, 2013)

I like some of the extras the systems offer but it seems that its all about media over games anymore, especially with the XboxONE. As a collector/gamer I know one day video games are going to cloud and there will be no way to own a physical and I hate the thought of that because cloud you are just renting and never actually own what you pay for. Anyways I see too much of the same between the PS4 & XboxONE, hardware is close in some ways, graphics are going to look the same whether one is more powerful than the other or not because of the lazy developers now days.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> I like some of the extras the systems offer but it seems that its all about media over games anymore, especially with the XboxONE.


 

Games are media by the way.


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Games are media by the way.


 
There you go again, lol
You know what I meant you just wanted to comment to get your post count up or something. How long you gonna stalk me? I'll post something else in a few minutes so you can troll some more, just keep an eye out for my posts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> There you go again, lol
> You know what I meant you just wanted to comment to get your post count up or something. How long you gonna stalk me? I'll post something else in a few minutes so you can troll some more, just keep an eye out for my posts.


 

I was like just looking at the front page's recent posts section, saw this thread popped up, and replied to a comment I felt needed a reply. There's no stalking or personal vendetta here.

I was literally just correcting you and not really doing anything else.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2013)

well im waiting, im not getting a wiiu/ ps4 this year, im only going to buy a few games so i wont have any money for any other console


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Games are media by the way.


gaemz doeznt count. Media are 4 casual pol


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2013)

I feel this GIF relevant at this moment.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still if it's constantly decreasing, why not just include one for the console? The $50 difference in PS3s is the difference between a 250GB hard drive and a 500GB hard drive. 32GB is an absolutely terrible decision considering how "digital friendly" the console supposedly is. I mean games can reach theoretically 50GB in size (dual layer "proprietary Nintendo medium") and when your native hard drive can't even support a single one of those (hell it would struggle supporting a single full sized 25GB game with all the system updates and what not) then you have a huge issue on your hands.
> 
> I mean you pay $350 for the deluxe system and what, $50-$100 for a hard drive because odds are you'll need one if you actually want to have digital software in any reasonable manner?
> 
> It's just a really unwise decision to go "Look we're not the Wii! We're digital friendly!" and then slap you with a hard drive that's incredibly behind the times.



Does anybody really download retail games?  (That's not rhetorical, I don't know)
At the moment at least, I don't think games are that big.  Of course they're mostly ports from games that fit on a 360 disc (those were like 5GB, right?)
People complained about the price at $350.  I imagine they would have gone insane over $400.  Also, the PS3 itself was not profitable for Sony.  They lost money on each console, then made it up with games.
Despite being large downloads, system updates don't take up that much room, since they replace titles.
A few years ago, $100 would buy you 60GB.  Now it will buy you 1000GB.  







I'm not saying they definitely made the right decision, but I can see their reasoning.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does anybody really download retail games? (That's not rhetorical, I don't know)
> At the moment at least, I don't think games are that big. Of course they're mostly ports from games that fit on a 360 disc (those were like 5GB, right?)
> People complained about the price at $350. I imagine they would have gone insane over $400. Also, the PS3 itself was not profitable for Sony. They lost money on each console, then made it up with games.
> Despite being large downloads, system updates don't take up that much room, since they replace titles.
> ...


 

1) Yes. Playstation Plus.
2) You download a couple of retail gaems than space is going to be an issue. I have an 80GB PS3 and I am struggling with space. Now the premium Wii U has 32GB of storage, download a game like Tekken Tag Tournament 2 which is around 15GB than half ya storage it gone.
3) The PS3 was unprofitable because building a HD console in the mid 2000s was fucking expensive, not helped by Sony's fanciness for certain cell processor. PS3 production costs had decreased by 70% in 2009. Nintendo wouldn't have had such an expensive(or traumatic) development in comparison to Sony.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 26, 2013)

ps4 . xbox1 is really disappointing.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 27, 2013)

I have no idea how I got a deja-vu moment there.
If I liked the PS3, I'll like the PS4. However, when I saw a huge moment of the PS4's touch screen, it kind of reminded me of the Wii U.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2013)

Ow, this is going to be so funny now 

I'm really thinking of picking a Wii U up, if Mario Kart is done well enough (and the price is right). Really, that game.... Systemseller


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm changing my mind to PS4. 
E3 completely turned my mind around, and I'd say I'm making the right decision. 
Still iffy about even holding onto my wii u though. Was not impressed by Nintendo direct in the slightest..


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 12, 2013)

PS4 slightly over WiiU.
WiiU has a few games I really want to play but not much besides those titles.
PS4 has a bunch of games I want to play though.
WiiU also has a pretty cool controller and off screen gaming is nice but I'm still feeling the PS4 since I'm still mad about all that Wii shovelware.


----------



## SuperSZ (Jun 12, 2013)

(I hope I don't get banned for that, just take it as a joke xD)


----------



## Issac (Jun 12, 2013)

I voted for th PS4 because I already have a WiiU, and the PS4 is the most interesting of those I don't own already


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 12, 2013)

Now all the information is out there I am 100% for the PS4, it just seems like a more suitable option for me as I never really buy new games, I like to bu pre-owned, even if it only saves me a few quid. 

Plus I like the fact that I can take the PS4 down to Wales when me and my mates go on our regular caravan trips, as there is no Wifi where we go


----------



## lexarvn (Jun 12, 2013)

Wii U is what I want mainly. Probably will get a PS4 as well depending on what games don't end up coming to PC (I all ready have a decent PC).


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 12, 2013)

I've changed my mind, I wont just stick with a PC. I'm definitely getting the XBone. No I'm not crazy XD. Forza, Spark, Halo, and some other games all interest me. I may also pickup a Wii U for Smash Bros. and X.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my Wii U for now, so it'll probably be awhile until I get another console. When I do though, it'll probably be a PS4. While I would say "definitely," a lot could change in how I feel about them once the consoles are actually released.


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2013)

I know I won't be buying the Xbone. I don't approve of it's anti-consumer system so I won't buy it.

I''ll be going PS4 or PC next gen.


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in no hurry for a next gen console.

I do know Xbone won't be one of my purchases, i'll probably stay with PC until i feel the time is right for my next console.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 12, 2013)

Of the three, I'm feeling the WiiU. Donkey Kong, Mario World, and Super Smash Brothers will bring me many more hours of enjoyment than HALO, Forza, GT6, Final Fantasy, etc.

Not that the others are bad, they just aren't my cup of tea. I'm getting older, and after coming home from work everyday, the "realistic and modern" racing, shooter, and RPG games just end up seeming like... well... more work. The Nintendo games are (to me) charming and relaxing.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 12, 2013)

My little boy is nuts for the Wii, especially Mario and Donkey Kong so if anything it looks like it will be the WiiU for me (following a nice Xmas price drop of course!).


----------



## kisamesama (Jun 12, 2013)

PS4 or WII U (only if they cut their price considerably!)


----------



## frogboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Being that I've owned a Wii for 5 years and have four remotes/nunchuks/classics and a bunch of games, I'll probably get a Wii U. I already have a PC for more graphically-advanced games.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 12, 2013)

I`m not really sure yet... The XBone software lineup is miles ahead of the PS4s but all the negativity surrounding the XBone is kinda off-putting...

I think I´ll stick to WiiU for now but eventually I`ll get oe of the other two as well... But as I said I am not sure which one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 12, 2013)

I really like the Xbox's line up but a lot of it is multiplat it seems (Titan Fall, MGS5, Destiny), Spark was probably the most interesting exclusive I saw.

I'd say PS4 (despite having what I feel to be a worse E3 showing) but I'm not as into video games as I used to be. I'm usually occupying myself in other ways and I'd like to get more into Magic I'm thinking.

EDIT: Or I'll just break down and get a PC, I kinda need one getting into video production a lot.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2013)

I vote not Xbone.  I'll probably eventually do a combination of Wii U and PC


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2013)

Wii U is my main choice. Will definently be picking up a PS4,t though, as I never had a PS3, and have really been wanting to play some Sony exclusives.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd like to get more into Magic I'm thinking.


Perhaps you should change your avatar to Will Arnett.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 12, 2013)

I will be picking up a PS4 first and then a 32 GB Black Wii U. I have no need for Microsoft's $500 DVR


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Right, additionally to what emigre said about PSPlus _(f*ck yeah PSPlus!)..._


JoostinOnline said:


> Does anybody really download retail games? (That's not rhetorical, I don't know)


Not _only_ PSPlus but also Game Sharing - my girlfriend and I do it all the time. When we just _know_ we'll both play a given game because it's relevant to our interests, we usually opt for a digital copy. Can't use a disc on two machines at once, can you?


> At the moment at least, I don't think games are that big. Of course they're mostly ports from games that fit on a 360 disc (those were like 5GB, right?)


That hasn't been _"a thing"_ for years now - the PS3's SDK has been modified to the point of usability and quite often the PS3 version is the default one, everything depends on the developer. Games are _big, really big._


> People complained about the price at $350. I imagine they would have gone insane over $400. Also, the PS3 itself was not profitable for Sony. They lost money on each console, then made it up with games.


Do you mean complaining about $350 in reference to the WiiU? Because in that case it's sort of complaining about paying $350 for a console that provides a rather small jump from the previous generation in comparison to paying a little more _($399)_ for a full-on leap, because it is a leap. 


> Despite being large downloads, system updates don't take up that much room, since they replace titles.


Yes, that's true.


> A few years ago, $100 would buy you 60GB. Now it will buy you 1000GB.


Which is why people love the fact that you can just remove the old drive and put a new one into a PlayStation instead of using an enclosure _(additional costs)_ with the WiiU or using Microsoft's proprietary bullshit discs_ (inflated pricing)_.



> I'm not saying they definitely made the right decision, but I can see their reasoning.


 
I somewhat do, but in this digital age, asking the customer to buy an enclosure _(and not having a branded one)_ is kind of silly. They could've at least added an _empty_ IDE/SATA slot to the console - that wouldn't hurt the on-board memory in any way and would allow the users to easily upgrade.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be getting the PS4 but not until there is a price drop. So I'll be stuck playing all of my older consoles and PC.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Which is why people love the fact that you can just remove the old drive and put a new one into a PlayStation instead of using an enclosure _(additional costs)_ with the WiiU or using Microsoft's proprietary bullshit discs_ (inflated pricing)_.
> 
> 
> 
> I somewhat do, but in this digital age, asking the customer to buy an enclosure _(and not having a branded one)_ is kind of silly. They could've at least added an _empty_ IDE/SATA slot to the console - that wouldn't hurt the on-board memory in any way and would allow the users to easily upgrade.


While I don't disagree that an optional internal 2.5" drive would be a good idea, you aren't required to get an enclosure either.  You can just get an external HDD.  I've been using a Western Digital external hard drive with my Wii for USB loading and I find that convenient enough.  It's nice and compact, and easy enough to move between the console and my PC for transferring files.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> While I don't disagree that an optional internal 2.5" drive would be a good idea, you aren't required to get an enclosure either. You can just get an external HDD. I've been using a Western Digital external hard drive with my Wii for USB loading and I find that convenient enough. It's nice and compact, and easy enough to move between the console and my PC for transferring files.


 
External drives are _still_ more expensive than their standard _"OEM"_ HDD equivalents, not to mention that they're usually worse _"quality"_ drives.  It's just an unnecessary expense.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 12, 2013)

Going for the PS4, already have a Wii U so with a PS4. I'll be ready for the next generation of gaming.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ... exclusive I saw.


They said that Spark is coming to PC too in the presentation.


----------



## mrSmiles (Jun 12, 2013)

Always been a pc.player but sony's ps4 has impressed me enough to buy on day one launch.

Already have a pretty good pc.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My girlfriend and I do it all the time.


Hardly relevant to the topic, but kudos.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2013)

I already have a WiiU so I'm getting a PS4. But not at launch. Might wait a few months or something first. Or I might just wait until either Kingdom Hearts 3 or an awesome title comes out, whatever comes first.


----------



## Flame (Jun 12, 2013)

ill wait an see, how thing pan out over time, than ill decide what to get.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2013)

Wii U is at the top of my to-buy list, but I'll almost certainly get a PS4 within the next 2 or 3 years. Maybe sooner, who knows.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill have a PS4 on launch, Wii U whenever some games come out.


----------

